# General Public Liability in upstate NY - please help, can't find



## Matthew Bowman (Sep 21, 2002)

I've been subcontracting for years and have started to get my own contracts this year. A small shopping plaza that I just got the contract for requires that they be written into the liability policy so that they are not responsible for slips and falls. The problem is that the agents that I've had working on this aren't having any luck getting this at a reasonable cost. This contract is only for $20,000 and the insurance looks to be unaffordable. Anybody from upstate NY have any suggestions on agents or insurance companies. Time is ticking away and I'm getting very worried about this and don't know what to do.


----------



## 66Construction (Jan 26, 2001)

Have you tried Cool Insurance on Troy Schenectady Rd. Or Rose & Kiernan in East Greenbush. I'm in Albany and Rose and Kiernan handles our insurance, they have covered our snow removal and construction operations for 2 years now. Although recently I got a "BS" leter in the mail with a cancelation notice basicly saying we outgrew the insurance program we were in. My Agent told me to expect to pay around 10K for insurance for snoe removal, andan dtitional 3-4 for construction also have a 4 mil umnbrella policy that went for a couple thousand, I also have a 1mil commercial auto policy, 14K price tag for 4 trucks. I'm going shopping cause the insurance scene around here is rediculous!!! However Rose & Kiernan was very helpful whe I first came to them 2 years ago, I was doing about 25k gross snow removal and about 80K gross construction, they got me a policy for a decent price. Since I grew considerably now... the only answer i get is that the insurance market is horrible for the services I provide and get ready to write a big check. They will find you a policy, as for the price who knows but give it a shot.


Anyone have some good advice for Snow removal insurance, I'd be grateful. 
Casey


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

Work the phones. It's getting tougher and tougher to get the coverage you/we need.


----------



## A.L. Inc. (Jan 4, 2002)

I own a landscaping/plowing business and have my insurance through Farm Family, they are located in Glenmont, NY. I was able to get coverage with them because I am an agriculture related business, and as part of the deal I had to join the Farm Bureau for $80/year. Not sure if this would work for you. I have been insured with them for almost 7 years and have been very happy, however, I have never had a claim related to plowing. I usually deal with the office here on LI, but try 1 800 948-3276, I believe it is the number for the main office. Hope this helps you, Mike


----------



## Chaser13114 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Farm Family Ins*

We too are insured with Farm Family. Have been for about three years. Rates are high but reasonable considering. We also had to join Farm Bureau but do not own a farm persay. As far as claims, One of my ex employees backed into a car while plowing last year. I don't mean fender bender backed into it, He
totaled the car out. No hassles and no preium increase. Yet?

A Dairy Farm we rent equipment from also has Farm Family and they have had four Barns collapse from snow load in the last ten years. Paid every time and hasn't dropped them yet.

We would highly recomend them.


----------



## Sundance (Dec 6, 2004)

*Give Farm Family a try*

We run a garden center and Farm Family has been covering our biz for YEARS! Have had no problem with them at all. Suffered through a hail storm this past summer that did alot of damage to our plant material and the adjustor came out, viewed the damage and we settled on a number right then and there and the check arrived within a few days. Can't ask for more than that! We pay $65 to 'join' annually and that affords us some extra discounts at certain businesses. We get a 10% discount on all our Grainger purchases, for example. They offer discounts on Dodge trucks, but we're Ford all the way and have been for as long as I can remember. We also have a Cut Your Own Xmas tree lot here on our home property and Farm Family covers the liability on that and our home, as well. Good luck! :waving:


----------



## Dnipro Max (Aug 27, 2004)

We have Erie Insurance Group, try them and see what they got to offer you, it's been good to us,


----------



## CNYScapes (Sep 22, 2003)

*Erie Insurance*

Same here, I have had Erie Insurance for about 5 years now. give them a call.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

My trucks are thru Erie,cheapest insurance i've found for myself,they wouldn't touch my welding biz though.


----------

